# CC blinds



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

CC blind drawing was today. We got some good blinds. Was anyone else there?


----------



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

Ww went to Deer Creek, my dad was the first one called. How is the hunting at Ceaser's Creek?


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

flypilot33 said:


> CC blind drawing was today. We got some good blinds. Was anyone else there?


How many blinds does your group need!


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

> How many blinds does your group need!


Always a good thing to be lucky enough to draw multiple blinds. Never know what the wind may do and make one blind better than the other, plus nice to take a group of friends out and switch to change up the scenery.


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

Our group is doing pretty good at the draws.
4 guys,
Drew 2 spots at Magee for the early Teal.
Drew 2 weeks at Magadore and drew spot # 7 at Nimi for the entire season
Pipe Creek draw is this Thursday evening. c-ya there.


----------



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

I agree it would be nice to pick up more than one blind, at least you know a coouple spots that won't be sky busting....in addition to the wind issues, etc...

How did everyone else do?


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

With only 21 blinds on the lake I think it's kind of weak! !$ !$ !$


----------



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

catmando.... what lake are you referring to?


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

Ceaser Creek.


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

What do you mean kinda weak? I take it you didn't get a blind. We got 3 blinds. When you figure that there was 16 of us there and some people that couldn't make it that will hunt with people that won a blind, then it adds up. Why would we give up blinds so we could have 15+ guys in a blind every day, that sounds fun.


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

We have just as many and have never hogged more than 2 blinds! I hope your group did'nt have blind 15 last year! It sat all season as a box with no camo, no hunters, and no shooting! if you have 16 guys that can go hunting every weekend day then that's great, but I bet about 5 guys will be able to make to it! And yes my group picked up one blind and gave up one so others could have a chance to hunt! Your just as bad as PETA if you don't hunt those blinds. If You can't hunt them then give them up! [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

No reply? Thats what I thought! If you think 16 guys are going to duck hunt everyday then you all must be unemployed and living off Mom and dad! I bet your all a bunch of skybusters!!!!!!! !$ !$ !$


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

Yeah, heck we shoot blanks, we just go out and shoot our guns when we get bored. Our blinds will probably get hunted as much or more as any other blind out there. It isn't like we can hunt any of the blinds our group got. We split them up to 6 per blind, plus whoever those 6 bring to hunt with them.


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

Goodluck! The skybusting thing is just a joke, but the fact that your group took so many spots is not. 3 out of 22 spots is just a waste! Every year I see groups like yours take more spots than they can hunt and blinds sit unused. I'm sure you have blinds in better areas then others and the areas that suck will get less or no action from your group! Last year it was like PETA went to the draw, half the blinds on the north end were never used. I hope you do have a group that will use those blinds every weekend, and you guys kill a mess of ducks! If not give one up!

Got to go,

CATMANDO


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

Man, I am not trying to argue here, but figure this....you have more than 15 guys who know each other and duck hunt. You all go to the drawing to get yourself a blind so you and your buddies can hunt (even the ones who couldn't make it to the drawing,) if you only had one blind you would all be fighting over it and you surely wouldn't want to hunt with more than 8 in a blind. I don't even hunt much with some of the guys in our group. This way the group of 6 guys that got two blinds gave one to our group of 6. And another group of 8 got a blind. When I say group I just mean people I know well that I sometimes hunt with. I don't mean people who will all be sharing and rotating blinds. And yes we will be hunting them as much as we can. I don't know how much killing we will do because their are some guys out there that can just outcall us, and we just see the ducks go to them. Shoot, if you didn't get a blind I might even be willing to let you hunt our blind with us sometime if it isn't full. Well if you get off my back....lol....like I said we weren't trying to make anyone mad,,,which I know people at the drawing were mad,,,,,but when you have that many people who know each other, duck hunt, and go to a drawing, your going to get more blinds than 2 guys that go and hope to just get one.


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

O yeah....last year I didn't have anything to do with the lake so I have no idea who had 15. I hunted the river and fields only last year.


----------



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

I'm happy when some of the blinds are not being used......


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

I think anyone can use someones blind if it isn't being used. I am not sure how that works.


----------

